# Does anyone wear 6 in 1 balaclava/snoods?



## emmbai90 (Sep 13, 2012)

I just boaght 2 of these, got a black one but it's more like a hood, i got a pink one with the longer and stretchy material too which should come in the next day or 2, i'm just wondering how do you turn them into a beanie hat?, i got this one: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181091822565?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

and this black one that's less longer: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1pc-New-G...587&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=6&sd=111038246441&

I have been fiddling around with the black one since i got it and i can't seem to do it, i messaged the seller of the pink one and he said to "pull the toggle tight at one end so it closes the end off (tuck the cord in), you then roll the other end over to make the trim (the band looking part after it's rolled up) or can leave in unrolled for a longer beanie hat"

I just don't think this entirely applies to that second one, the one i gave you in the link is grey but i have black.


----------



## emmbai90 (Sep 13, 2012)

The pink one is easy to turn into a beanie you just pull the toggle, tuck it in the fold it like he said but the black one i can't seem to do it, if you look at the pictures on the grey one it shows you can turn it into a little bob hat but still can't do it, anyone at all wear one like that?.


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

I have the black one, not sure it has 6 functions though, but they're great for jogging.


----------

